# Actors and their muscle



## SportinStyle (May 19, 2005)

As we see in all the epic movies these days, Troy with Brad Pitt, Alexander with Colin Ferrell, Kingdom of Heaven with Orlando Bloom, and Star Wars Episode 3 with Hayden Christensen; These actors are gaining EXTREME amounts of muscle in sometimes less than 2 months. 

For Example, during an interview with Hayden Christensen who put on 20 pounds of weight for his role as Anakin, 15-18 of which was muscle, he explained it took 2 months of intense training.

So are these actors on juice guarenteed? Or do they do it naturally but with the best chefs and personal trainers around? Aka, if I ate as solid as these guys and trained as hard, would I put on muscle that fast or would I have to use roids?

Since I started lifting 2 years ago I have put on around 25 pounds of weight about 15 which was muscle (but I don't eat strict at all but I do stay away from sugars, and high fatty foods)... but I could sure go for a big gain, and a boost of confidence to keep me alive in this sport.

Overall the question at hand is, If I ate perfect, would I gain like this?


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2005)

yes, diet plays a major role when you are trying to gain.


----------



## bio-chem (May 19, 2005)

too many factors to account for to make this call. remember you have been training for a while and these guys make their gains after no signifigant workout routine as a starting point. so a personal chef and trainer might be more benificial for a newbie than you............................or it could be the drugs


----------



## Yanick (May 19, 2005)

its lots of factors combined that make them successful at transforming their body's. mostly its the motivation...you doing it so you can look better for the girls while these guys are doing it to get paid 20 million dollars, how's that for motivation to stick to a diet? and yes i believe that they almost always juice for those roles, as they also tend to deflate like balloons after making the movie.


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2005)

i doubt most of these actors are new to working out. im sure many of them are using drugs to make the gains so quickly.


----------



## bio-chem (May 19, 2005)

new to working out?  brad pitt not only quit smoking for troy but worked out not only with weights but swords for 4-5 hours a day for troy. he then went back to smoking and stopped working out all together as soon as the movie wrapped.  he only gets in shape for movies thats just how it is with him. its not like the guy keeps a regular workout routine.  its such bs to automatically assume drugs when someone gets in shape.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

I guarantee they are juicing, and NO ONE EVER talks about the steroid problem in hollywood, interestingly enough, not even so much as a peep, funny how that works. Congress can't say enough about baseball, but hollywood, not a problem. Wheres the concern for the children when it comes to movie icosn that they see daily.  Anyways, yes steriods are rampant, no question about it. that and GH


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2005)

How do you think arnold got into T3 shape? It wasn't prayers and vitamins.


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2005)

first of all i dont believe that actors such as prad pitt dont have a some kind of normal workout routine.  that might be what he tells people.  if you are in the publics eye like he is your gonna stay in shape.  i have heard stories of celebs juicing.  i cant say it is 100% true, but some one like ed norton blew up like 40lbs for am history x in a matter of months.


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2005)

Sure, they do have the top trainers in the world, but the body is naturally limited. They juice, now we just wait for the congressional hearing about it...


----------



## Flex (May 19, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I guarantee they are juicing, and NO ONE EVER talks about the steroid problem in hollywood, interestingly enough, not even so much as a peep, funny how that works. Congress can't say enough about baseball, but hollywood, not a problem. Wheres the concern for the children when it comes to movie icosn that they see daily.  Anyways, yes steriods are rampant, no question about it. that and GH



Don't get me started


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> first of all i dont believe that actors such as prad pitt dont have a some kind of normal workout routine.  that might be what he tells people.  if you are in the publics eye like he is your gonna stay in shape.  i have heard stories of celebs juicing.  i cant say it is 100% true, but some one like ed norton blew up like 40lbs for am history x in a matter of months.



I was just gonna say that about him, and he was tiny agen not long after that film


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

not only is it obvious from an observational standpoint, but I have heard first hand accounts. No doubt its rampant, and no doubt its hypocritical. Just the fact that we focus on sports, saying that its dangerous and bad for you as a performance enhancing synthetic and that it has no place in society, yet no body has a damm thing to say when brad pitt or wesley snipes is loading up for their next flick speaks volumes. what a great country eh Flex, we should respect our lawmakers to the fullest for they certainly they speak with authority eh buddy..lol


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2005)

Considering hypertrophy doesn't happen to a significant degree in an untrained indiviual until after the 2nd month, and that in a trained individual 2olbs in that time would be maqdness, I would have to believe there is some juice involved.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Considering hypertrophy doesn't happen to a significant degree in an untrained indiviual until after the 2nd month, and that in a trained individual 2olbs in that time would be maqdness, I would have to believe there is some juice involved.



what you stating? i gained 18-20lbs of LBM in around 10 weeks when i started a proper routine and diet most of it came around the 3rd to 8th week and i am natural.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

your not listening to whate Dale is aying are you


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> your not listening to whate Dale is aying are you



really?? i was consiederd untrained at the time.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

oh, well then nvermind. generally speaking Dale is right thou. people don't just start working out and immediately gain that much weight. its takes time to get in shape first off, but maybe you were different


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2005)

My statement is supported in the science, If true, your 18lbs was mostly due to a  increas in glycogen storage which, in turn, increases water weight.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> My statement is supported in the science, If true, your 18lbs was mostly due to a  increas in glycogen storage which, in turn, increases water weight.



I dont care what science studies say really beacuse i know my arms went from 14.25 to about 15.25  and an example of my shoulder press went from 95lbs for 8 reps to 150lbs for 8 reps in 10 weeks on a proper abrivated training routine without all the overtraining shit in it.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2005)

I heard somewhere that they used a body double for Ed Norton in American History X.  I also heard they used a body double for Brad Pitts legs in Troy.  They do use body doubles a lot in the film industry.  Also, the camera and make-up can make you look much larger or skinnier then you are.  I work in television so I see some of these stars up close and they really don't look like they do on screen.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

>



ok yep... think what you want it was not water is was mainly muscle.


----------



## Flex (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> what you stating? i gained 18-20lbs of LBM in around 10 weeks when i started a proper routine and diet most of it came around the 3rd to 8th week and i am natural.



20lb of LBM in 10 weeks?

uh..........no.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> 20lb of LBM in 10 weeks?
> 
> uh..........no.



shut up mate YES i did, maybe you just dont understand that people fu*king overtrain all the time and dont realise what the human body can do.


----------



## Flex (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> shut up mate YES i did, maybe you just dont understand that people fu*king overtrain all the time and dont realise what the human body can do.



ok, you're right.

then of course that would make you the only human being in history able to do so.
Not even guys on heavy cycles add and keep 20lb of LBM in 10 weeks. So, no, you didn't.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

The guy i trained with has his own gym and trains very low volume high intensity  1 set 20 rep squat are the staple for the newbie wanting to gain. when i went there i was a newbie and i did gain 18lbs or so, lots of his clients did? that is the only guy i know out of about 40 personal trainers that know what REAL bodtbuilding for natural guys is.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> ok, you're right.
> 
> then of course that would make you the only human being in history able to do so.
> Not even guys on heavy cycles add and keep 20lb of LBM in 10 weeks. So, no, you didn't.



YES i did just shut up mate i aint lying you just dont know how to train the human body the best way it can be.


----------



## Flex (May 19, 2005)

Now your personal trainer is the only guy that knows how to correctly bodybuild as well?

damn, all the people who've ever trained before in BB history don't know what we've been missing.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Now your personal trainer is the only guy that knows how to correctly bodybuild as well?
> 
> damn, all the people who've ever trained before in BB history don't know what we've been missing.



whatever? people in bodybuilding history all juiced, steriods can completely negate the effects of overtraining, the biggest killer next to undereating, when your natural you have to manipulate hormone levels to get anywhere. But i dont care anyhow i know what i gained and i am happy to carry on whatever people what to think due to what they experience in the gym.


----------



## Flex (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> whatever? people in bodybuilding history all juiced, steriods can completely negate the effects of overtraining, the biggest killer next to undereating, when your natural you have to manipulate hormone levels to get anywhere. But i dont care anyhow i know what i gained and i am happy to carry on whatever people what to think due to what they experience in the gym.



You're a clown.


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> You're a clown.


I second that.


----------



## Yanick (May 19, 2005)

dude increases in glycogen, water, creatine stores etc will make your muscles look bigger/fuller, hence the increase in size/weight...CNS adaptation will explain the increase in strength. unless you had muscle biopsies done at regular intervals and you can prove you gained actual LBM your full of shit.

Note please that we are not saying you didn't gain 20lbs or that you didn't gain strength or whatever, we are just explaining that before hypertrophy starts to occur your body will try to adapt to training by other means...more metabolically efficient means.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

> whatever? people in bodybuilding history all juiced, steriods can completely negate the effects of overtraining, the biggest killer next to undereating, when your natural you have to manipulate hormone levels to get anywhere. But i dont care anyhow i know what i gained and i am happy to carry on whatever people what to think due to what they experience in the gym.



since your trashing steroid use, then please tell me  whyits so important to naturally manipulate hormone levels. I am not following your logic there? Steroid use IS exactly that, manipulation of endocrine levels, is it not. And I don't see what any of that has to do with anything in the first place. The fact of the matter is that people don't add muscle mass that fast. it couldn't have all been lbm. when you gain weight there is more to it than that.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

> Note please that we are not saying you didn't gain 20lbs or that you didn't gain strength or whatever, we are just explaining that before hypertrophy starts to occur your body will try to adapt to training by other means...more metabolically efficient means.



well said Yan


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)




----------



## LAM (May 19, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> first of all i dont believe that actors such as prad pitt dont have a some kind of normal workout routine.



there are no magic work out routines


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> what you stating? i gained 18-20lbs of LBM in around 10 weeks when i started a proper routine and diet most of it came around the 3rd to 8th week and i am natural.


You are high if you think you gained 18 lbs of muscle in 10 weeks    It is physically to build 18 lbs of new pure muscle in 10 weeks without steroids....Stop smoking weed


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> The guy i trained with has his own gym and trains very low volume high intensity  1 set 20 rep squat are the staple for the newbie wanting to gain. when i went there i was a newbie and i did gain 18lbs or so, lots of his clients did? that is the only guy i know out of about 40 personal trainers that know what REAL bodtbuilding for natural guys is.


I read about this guy, they also say he can turn water into wine.


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I read about this guy, they also say he can turn water into wine.


Crucified and came back to life. He was very special.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

> there are no magic work out routines



well, not according to mr 1 set 20 rep squat for beginners that puts on 20 lbs in 2 weeks


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> there are no magic work out routines



1) I aint saying there is a magic workout 

2) I am stating what I gained on  a particular workout cycle that gave me the best gains i ever did.

3) I arnt FUCKING lying if you lot dont belive me i dont give a shit, and i arnt posting another thing to arrogant cunts


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

arnt...? whatever you say Popeye.
 btw we said that whatever you gained you gained, thats fine. no on really cares. but you can't just dismiss science and be so capricious. Its very unlikely that a preson who has never worked out before in their life is going to immediately pick up a dumbell and gain 20 lbs in the next two months, and if they do, no matter what you say its not all lbm. thats all we were saying, you don't need to be bitter about it son. chill out and don't be so insecure


----------



## LAM (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> 1) I aint saying there is a magic workout
> 
> 2) I am stating what I gained on  a particular workout cycle that gave me the best gains i ever did.
> 
> 3) I arnt FUCKING lying if you lot dont belive me i dont give a shit, and i arnt posting another thing to arrogant cunts



funny...I thought I was responding to the post by Dante...


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> arnt...? whatever you say Popeye.
> btw we said that whatever you gained you gained, thats fine. no on really cares. but you can't just dismiss science and be so capricious. Its very unlikely that a preson who has never worked out before in their life is going to immediately pick up a dumbell and gain 20 lbs in the next two months, and if they do, no matter what you say its not all lbm. thats all we were saying, you don't need to be bitter about it son. chill out and don't be so insecure



first off Thanks for being a bit more dipolmating unlike some that said NO YOU DIDNT i am am the guy that f**king did it?

I said i considerd myself untrained, now i said this because i fucked around with weights for a few years overtraining like mad and got nowhere i.e. 5-8 lbs of LBM in 2 years... when i started the training cycle i didnt train for about 3 months and lost any what i gained before hand... BUT the only thing i did have was the knowldge of perfect exercise form and the ability to use my CNS a lot better then a completly untrained guy (i.e. to use more nurons and give more muscle coordination)  the 3 months off i  gave my body a complete recoperation of overtrainig that i did, then i went straight into an abbrivated training programm with a 4250 calorie diet and i gained a lot of weight, size and strenght with not much fat.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> funny...I thought I was responding to the post by Dante...



sorry i wasnt really quoting you, just every one who was saying i didnt do what i know i did,,, although i just picked your post to express that without properly reading who you replied to.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

so you don't even qualify for the topic anyways, b/c you had prior training and your muscles had been in some kind of shape, even if you were overtrained. anywyas it doesn't matter. 

 oh and you mean diplomatic...


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> oh and you mean diplomatic...



OMG your a typo queen


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> sorry i wasn't really quoting you, just every one who was saying i didn't do what i know i did,,, although i just picked your post to express that without properly reading who you replied to.


I believe that you gained 18lbs of bodyweight but at least HALF or it was fat and water. Gaining 9lbs of muscle in 10 weeks for a newbe is amazing.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I believe that you gained 18lbs of bodyweight but at least HALF or it was fat and water. Gaining 9lbs of muscle in 10 weeks for a newbe is amazing.



I was weighed before and after i Know for a fact i was 10 stone 7 lbs 147lbs before, and after i was well over 12 stone 168lbs i "think" i was 175lbs 12 stone 7 lbs at the end of 10 weeks, i did not notice much fat but i gained about 1.5 inch on my waist to make it 31 inch waist, although i gained an inch on my arm too and i have a log of the weights i did

before 

squat 65kg 20 reps
bench 65kg 8 reps
rows 65kg 8 reps
shoulder press 40kg 8 reps

after

squat 95kg 20 reps
bench 85kg 8 reps
row 90kg 8 reps
shoulder press 65kg 8 reps


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2005)

i was just trying to say most of these actors arent new to working out..who said anything about a magic workout?


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> I was weighed before and after i Know for a fact i was 10 stone 7 lbs 147lbs before, and after i was well over 12 stone 168lbs i "think" i was 175lbs 12 stone 7 lbs at the end of 10 weeks, i did not notice much fat but i gained about 1.5 inch on my waist to make it 31 inch waist, although i gained an inch on my arm too and i have a log of the weights i did
> 
> before
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you made great gains   If you put 1.5 inches on you're waist during that time I would say you put on 8-10 lbs of fat also. But that is still some impressive muscle gains. For every inch on my waist I gain or lose that equates to about 7lbs.


----------



## Toughenuff (May 19, 2005)

Anyway regarding celebrities...Just keep in mind that when these guys have to train for a particular movie they probably get the best trainer and dietician money can buy and have em get to work on him big time...and say for 2 - 3 months solid all they do is weights and eating, they dont have to go to work or anything they probably just sit around reading a movie script and make a few appearances here and there. Also i dont think celebs put on as much muscle as we see...

i know ryan reynolds bulked up pretty well but he also said that for his latest movie there was a bit of CGI done on him to make his muscles look a little bit bigger and better...and cameras have their ways of making people look 10 pounds heavier. I do believe celebs put on some nice muscle but its not as good as we see it on the screen 

thats my 2 cents


----------



## SportinStyle (May 19, 2005)

Now Ryan Reynolds... that guys been big for a while. Starting in Blade and in his last 2 movies hes been pretty ripped... maybe he's one of that actors that takes it seriously and enjoys the results rather than just doing it for a part.


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2005)

I think most people would be amazed at what the human body can do naturally given perfect conditions.

Perfect training with your private personal trainer, as many hours as necessary.  Never cutting a set short, never dropping an exercise because you don't feel well.

Perfect diet prepared for you every single day.  Breakfast, lunch, and dinner plus snackes; perfectly balanced for everything that you need.

Plus, they don't have anything else to do, so they are getting all the sleep their muscles could possibly need.  

Then you have to consider that the dude probably had atleast decent genetics and physical condition to start with, or he wouldn't have been hired for the part.

Usually they have 2-4 months of this, so I would say that they COULD do it naturally.  Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if they juiced as well.


----------



## Yanick (May 19, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> first off Thanks for being a bit more dipolmating unlike some that said NO YOU DIDNT i am am the guy that f**king did it?
> 
> I said i considerd myself untrained, now i said this because i fucked around with weights for a few years overtraining like mad and got nowhere i.e. 5-8 lbs of LBM in 2 years... when i started the training cycle i didnt train for about 3 months and lost any what i gained before hand... BUT the only thing i did have was the knowldge of perfect exercise form and the ability to use my CNS a lot better then a completly untrained guy (i.e. to use more nurons and give more muscle coordination)  the 3 months off i  gave my body a complete recoperation of overtrainig that i did, then i went straight into an abbrivated training programm with a 4250 calorie diet and i gained a lot of weight, size and strenght with not much fat.



and how many kcals were you eating before jumping to a 4250 kcal diet?


----------



## HardTrainer (May 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> and how many kcals were you eating before jumping to a 4250 kcal diet?



around 2750+ but i was very active, ummm found log i was 150lbs (not 147) and went to 175lbs which is a gain of 25lbs and i think 8 lbs or so was fat.. around 17lbs LBM maybe some water but i dont think much.

during my training cycle i was very inactive apart form training and the PT that trained me made be gain on each workout, I never skiped on diet.


----------

